# Why my Anova is the perfect smoker accessory



## zatarra (Jan 18, 2017)

Today I had a long drive home and not much time to make dinner. I remembered that I had a slice of leftover prime rib from Christmas in the freezer. One phone call to my son and my dinner was in the pot. The best part was that I knew it would be perfectly reheated when I got home. All my boy had to do was put some water in the pot and I set the temperature to 135 from my phone. It was ready when I arrived 45 min later and unlike other reheating methods it was reheated not cooked. I have also used the same method on ribs with great results. The last time I used the Anova was when I wanted ribs for lunch after church. I filled a long roasting pan with water, ice and a few racks of frozen vacuum packed ribs. While away I could monitor the temperature of the water and activate the cooker remotely. I have only used it for reheating smoked meats and if that is all I ever use it for I consider it a great purchase. If you are on the fence on Sous Vide I say take the plunge and have leftovers as good as the day you cooked/smoked it! Just watch for sales I ordered mine the week after thanksgiving and payed 126 for the 900 watt wifi model on amazon. Just my .02 and a big thanks to everyone for making this a great resource for everything smoked!!!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 19, 2017)

Zatarra said:


> Today I had a long drive home and not much time to make dinner. I remembered that I had a slice of leftover prime rib from Christmas in the freezer. One phone call to my son and my dinner was in the pot. The best part was that I knew it would be perfectly reheated when I got home. All my boy had to do was put some water in the pot and I set the temperature to 135 from my phone. It was ready when I arrived 45 min later and unlike other reheating methods it was reheated not cooked. I have also used the same method on ribs with great results. The last time I used the Anova was when I wanted ribs for lunch after church. I filled a long roasting pan with water, ice and a few racks of frozen vacuum packed ribs. While away I could monitor the temperature of the water and activate the cooker remotely. I have only used it for reheating smoked meats and if that is all I ever use it for I consider it a great purchase. If you are on the fence on Sous Vide I say take the plunge and have leftovers as good as the day you cooked/smoked it! Just watch for sales I ordered mine the week after thanksgiving and payed 126 for the 900 watt wifi model on amazon. Just my .02 and a big thanks to everyone for making this a great resource for everything smoked!!!


I just re-heated some brisket I had in the freezer last week. It was already in vac-seal so all I had to do was clip it to the pot. Much better than microwaving!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2017)

you guys re-heating from frozen ?


----------



## zatarra (Jan 21, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> you guys re-heating from frozen ?



Yes. The cooker circulates the water so it thaws the meat very quickly.


----------



## milkman55 (Jan 22, 2017)

Not only reheating, but I create meals in vacuum sealed bags with spices and freeze them.  Just drop them in the Anova frozen and cook at the desired temp and time.  I keep my Anova on the counter filled with water to drop bags in for reheating or cooking.  Microwave is last resort for heating food.












IMG_2647.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 22, 2017


----------

